# 6D - Getting started in Magic Lantern ...



## J.R. (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting started with using Magic Lantern on the 6D. Troubling part is that ML mentions on its website that the software may brick the camera. 

Now I know there are loads of people already using ML without any issues. Is there anything I should watch out for in particular? 

Thanks in advance,

J.R.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. I've always been curious about ML, but was nervous about possible damage to my camera.


----------



## Artifex (Nov 5, 2013)

For as much as I know, the 6d's ML is still in beta testing. Since it is still not in a stable form, it is more risky to get it than for instance the 550d's version, which in a stable and final form. I'm personally wanting for a stable version of the 6d's ML to get it, but if you are more adventurous than me, please post your opinion on it here!


----------



## Dukinald (Nov 5, 2013)

I have ML loaded in my T2i with no issues. However, I would wait til I load the 6D version. You want a mature and tested version of the software to make sure all the glitches are plushed out.

Will be following the ML site on their progress with the 6D version.


----------



## csoller (Nov 5, 2013)

I have been using it for months without a single issue.
I would not hesitate to expand my cameras capabilities for free.

Install guide: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=5530.0


----------



## Matthew19 (Nov 5, 2013)

Just shot 2 weddings with the 6D and Magic lantern. Looks great and no issues. Makes kelvin WB much easier to access for video also. I also use 2 5dii with magic lantern for pro shoots all the time.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 5, 2013)

Artifex said:


> For as much as I know, the 6d's ML is still in beta testing. Since it is still not in a stable form, it is more risky to get it than for instance the 550d's version, which in a stable and final form. I'm personally wanting for a stable version of the 6d's ML to get it, but if you are more adventurous than me, please post your opinion on it here!



It is alpha for the 5D3....and right now, if you put ML on it, it sets a boot flag in the camera firmware that cannot be unset by any means at this time.

I'm champing the bit to try it...especially for RAW video, but not gonna try it till it gets a bit more ready for "prime time".

cayenne


----------



## ejenner (Nov 10, 2013)

Obviously no-one is going to guarantee anything with regard to ML. If loosing your camera would lose your livelihood, I'd not risk it.

However, the ML team reminds me a lot of the brilliant software engineers I have the pleasure of working with (I'm not one of them). They are very competent and always cautious. 

I don't have a 6D, but the 7D version is stable and while I have occasionally had a broken feature, I often download lightly builds without any problems. Really, when I think about what they do it's quite remarkable. The fact is the whole ML software is well enough advanced that any version that gets put out there for people to install is (again JMO) very unlikely to cause any damage.

You should of course read all instructions and actually follow them. The number of people who can clearly not follow instructions is evident on the ML forum help pages. Even if you don't though, you are still unlikely to break/brick your camera. For instance, putting a card formatted with the 7D version in my 5DII has the effect of not letting the 5DII turn on - this is only because the 7D version (as with 6D and 5DII) is 'alpha' and not part of the unified build yet and I had the autoboot version on there. This is the worst moment I have had using ML and of course it was user error and no permanent damage done.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 10, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I'm thinking of getting started with using Magic Lantern on the 6D. Troubling part is that ML mentions on its website that the software may brick the camera.



You have to differentiate between "crash" and "brick". Here's my experience with ML after 2.5 years on 60d 3 month 6d:

* "crash" means that the camera freezes. This can happen esp. in early builds due to bugs in ML and is not something to be overly concerned about because you just have to take out the battery (or just open the battery door), re-insert it, done. This lack of stability means that you shouldn't use pre-final ML in production environments where reliability is paramount, for example shooting a wedding.

* "brick" means your camera doesn't react or start anymore, even with a card w/o ML on it. Since the general ML code base is rather mature by now and most of the devs are very concerned about stability, it is very unlikely that you will ever experience this even running the latest nightly ML - I would dare to say that actual hardware damage for example by too high digic/cmos temperature is nearly impossible by now.

The main reason why bricking happens is that ML writes values to the Canon nvram that are out of bounds, and in most cases you can un-brick your camera with a special debug ML that you just have to run to clear the Canon nvram. A 100% foolproof way is to use a C mode since no settings are written to the Canon nvram, that's what I do when I code for ML and try out new changes.

Bottom line: Get it if you want to experiment a bit, aren't concerned about the lack of documentation on the latest features but want to get a great enhancement or script/code what your camera does yourself (and I'm only (still) using Canon because of this). If you are rather conservative about features and automatisation, don't feel limited by the Canon fw or are very fearful about your €3000 camera, don't use it.

Last not least: Labels like "Alpha" mostly mean not dangerous, but that it's not feature-complete. The dev resources of ML are very limited (it's essentially 2 people who really know how to do it) and the number of supported cameras grows, so don't expect a final 5d3 or 6d in the near future, not to speak of a 70d version.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 10, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> The main reason why bricking happens is that ML writes values to the Canon nvram that are out of bounds, and in most cases you can un-brick your camera with a special debug ML that you just have to run to clear the Canon nvram. A 100% foolproof way is to use a C mode since no settings are written to the Canon nvram, that's what I do when I code for ML and try out new changes.
> .



Thanks ... I need to trouble you further though ... Can you please clarify how to run ML in the C-mode as you suggest above?


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 10, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Thanks ... I need to trouble you further though ... Can you please clarify how to run ML in the C-mode as you suggest above?



Set the dial on your 6d to either C1 or C2  ... in these modes, all changes you do yourself or through ML aren't preserved by the camera and you can only change them though the Canon fw (register C settings).


----------



## J.R. (Nov 10, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks ... I need to trouble you further though ... Can you please clarify how to run ML in the C-mode as you suggest above?
> ...



Thanks Marsu42!


----------



## tron (Nov 10, 2013)

@Marsu42: hello,

we are both at CR and Magiclantern forums but I feel this it is appropriate to ask here:

Does 6D ML support fully uninstall (unlike 5D3) ?


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 10, 2013)

tron said:


> Does 6D ML support fully uninstall (unlike 5D3) ?



I actually don't know if you can remove the 6d bootflag because I don't intend to do it, there are no reports of Canon making any fuzz about it - this issue is blown out of proportion because it seems many people don't realize "uninstalling" ML is simply by formatting the sd/cf card as the camera then boots w/o ml (or simply press a button on startup).

Ask 1% in the ML forum (new ports -> 6d dev kit) as he's the maintainer of the 6d ML "Tragic Lantern" port.


----------



## Patrick70 (Nov 11, 2013)

There have been reports of the bootflag slowing down the startup time on a 5d3 either from powered down or from sleep.

Even after formatting the SD card - the delay persists.
One workaround is basically just not letting the camera go into power saving mode (though it eats more battery power).

Not sure if this is an issue with the 6D or not.

Btw, Marsu42 I downloaded your fork of the magic lantern build because I really wanted the autoiso module. I had some problems getting it to compile (5d3) in windows at first but I think I worked them out. I should run through the small changes I had to make to get it to compile with you.

Now, I am still too chicken to install it because of the bootflag startup delay issue.
But it is very tempting.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 11, 2013)

Patrick70 said:


> There have been reports of the bootflag slowing down the startup time on a 5d3 either from powered down or from sleep.



You're correct, I forgot about that - startup with the bootflag is about ~1s slower since the camera tries to determine if the sd/cf card is bootable and contains autoexec.bin - no delay to be really worried about, but it might matter if you never plan to use ml again.



Patrick70 said:


> Btw, Marsu42 I downloaded your fork of the magic lantern build because I really wanted the autoiso module. I had some problems getting it to compile (5d3) in windows at first but I think I worked them out. I should run through the small changes I had to make to get it to compile with you.



If there's anything wrong with the module or it needs changes to compile for the 5d3 let me know (I can only try it on 60d & 6d): http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=8688.0

Also the code in the repo is not the newest version with faster metering I'm currently testing/running myself, the repo version should be working just fine though. Alex is currently on vacation so it'll take some months before it's merged, but I just pulled the newest trunk code into the aiso repo so you should be able to compile & use it on the 5d3: https://bitbucket.org/Marsu42/ml-aiso

Esp. CFG_QUICK_TOGGLE_ON and CFG_QUICK_TOGGLE_OFF might need fixes for 5d3, these are to toggle auto_iso off when selecting a manual iso and to turn it on when dialing to Canon A.



Patrick70 said:


> Now, I am still too chicken to install it because of the bootflag startup delay issue. But it is very tempting.



I'd be very surprised if anyone who tried ML would stop to use it - focus peaking, raw histogram/zebras, dual_iso with 14ev dynamic range and auto_iso (I'm using Av with 1/1000 min. shutter + fill flash with auto iso all the time) makes it worth alone.


----------



## tron (Nov 11, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Does 6D ML support fully uninstall (unlike 5D3) ?
> ...


OK thanks


----------



## MLfan3 (Nov 13, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I'm thinking of getting started with using Magic Lantern on the 6D. Troubling part is that ML mentions on its website that the software may brick the camera.
> 
> Now I know there are loads of people already using ML without any issues. Is there anything I should watch out for in particular?
> 
> ...


----------



## timmy_650 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have ML on my T2i and have never really had any problems with it and it has been like 18 months. Once I had a mirror lock up issue but that was more my fault than the ML. 
But I just got a 6D a few weeks ago and haven't decide if I want to put it on yet. If I did video I would put it on but I rarely do, so I don't know If i am.


----------

